# Am I wrong with grandson?



## Patnono (Jul 6, 2018)

It's in the triple digits here, my daughter gives him water, I have no problem with that.  Thing is he's been refusing to drink any.  I'm concerned because of the heat don't want him to get sick. So I gave him some sugar-free Kool aid type powder in his water, he drank it All.  She got upset with me.  I wanted to keep him hydrated.  I never give him soda.  Was I WRONG?  She left him in my Care.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 6, 2018)

I don't think so.  Much better than soda.  What about Gatorade?  It comes in flavors.  What does she give him to drink besides water?  He might like the flavored waters called Ice.  Sometimes I will get them and they are tasty.  If my daughter told me to not give him kool aid, then she better leave something with me that he will drink.  Otherwise I will keep him hydrated.  I would have given him regular kool aid because of the chemicals in artificial sweeteners. When I kept my grands my daughter and I had a good understanding of what to feed them.  She knew what I had in the house and would bring stuff if they wanted something different.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 6, 2018)

I try to respect my children's wishes when it comes to the grandkids.   Not to say that some treats from Grandma don't go unmentioned.


----------



## Patnono (Jul 6, 2018)

I usually do, but this time I was more concerned about his safety. He's 4 and very active, I gurantee that if I didn't give him any and him refusing to drink water and he got heat exhaustion, I would have been blamed for this.  It's happened in the past where I didn't substitute something for what she normally gives him and was Why didn't I do that?  They live with me, I can't WIN? Thanks for writing


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2018)

I agree with Terry about things with artificial sweeteners, lots of bad press about them, the sugar version is probably healthier.  I never drank Kool Aid and doubt I would ever give it to my kids, natural juices that are unsweetened would be better choice, in my opinion.

What was your daughter's objection?  Would she have been okay if you gave him for example half orange juice or apple juice and half water?  Did she not like the idea of giving something with artificial sweeteners?  If she's particular about what you give him to drink, then she needs to have some options available.  Most kids won't drink plain water very readily.  Maybe some homemade lemonade? 

I suggest you sit down with your daughter and have a discussion about what he can or can't have when you're watching him.  That's the only way to get it out in the open and make things clear.  Since you're the adult in charge of him when she's gone, you should have some leeway in these types of decisions, while still respecting her wishes.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2018)

Agree SB.

My 2 cents- what have we done to kids, that they won't drink anything that's not sweet? They are over-juiced to a large degree. Gosh, I can remember being tiny and thirsty, when my mom passed down a glass of cold water, I drank it with delight! (with 2 hands) Nothing... I mean nothing, quenches or refreshes like real water!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2018)

I try to abide by my children's wishes.  If it were me I would have watered down some orange or apple juice.  

When kids are thirsty, they'll drink water or whatever is at hand.

For the record, my grandchildren mostly drink water.  Never soda and rarely juice.


----------



## Patnono (Jul 6, 2018)

It's Rare that I've done that.  She won't even let him have any kind of juice.  Only Water and Milk or Pedialyte.  which milk has sugar? Just drinking those things are boring, he needs variety.  We all have flavor buds. He takes vitamins everyday. We had talks about what he can and cannot eat or drink.  I think she's trying to compensate for the Bad things he gets at the other grandparents house, which we know involves Mc Donald's?   He's not allowed fast food, which I dont buy him either. When I go shopping I don't bring toys only foods that I know he likes and are good for him.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2018)

Patnono said:


> It's Rare that I've done that.  She won't even let him have any kind of juice.  Only Water and Milk or Pedialyte.  which milk has sugar? Just drinking those things are boring, he needs variety.  We all have flavor buds. He takes vitamins everyday. We had talks about what he can and cannot eat or drink.  I think she's trying to compensate for the Bad things he gets at the other grandparents house, which we know involves Mc Donald's?   He's not allowed fast food, which I dont buy him either. When I go shopping I don't bring toys only foods that I know he likes and are good for him.



This isn't the first time you've mentioned difficulties getting along with your daughter and her family.  You and she appear to have boundary problems with each other that are exacerbated by living under the same roof.  The two of you seem unable to sit down and negotiate a peace and some compromises.  I'm sorry for the upsets that this must cause all of you.


----------



## Patnono (Jul 6, 2018)

I don't know of anyone who has kids that hasn't had total mutual agreements on everything?   I do pick my battle's.  I'am CPR certified so I do know what I'm doing when it comes to First Aid.


----------



## Linda (Jul 6, 2018)

Does the little boy feel he can work grandma?  If your daughter only gives him water, milk or Pedialyte does he get dehydrated when she is with him?  I would only abide by my daughter's wishes and I have a daughter and she has a child (now grown up) so I am speaking from experience.  If he starts to get dehydrated put him in the car and take him to the ER and then after that, ask your daughter what she wants you to do in the future?  I'd guess one time in the ER with your grandson hooked up to an intravenous feeding tube he would gladly drink water when grandma offered it to him.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2018)

Y'all are kidding, right?

He's four, right?

Normal intellect, right?

When he's thirsty, he'll drink


water


----------



## Patnono (Jul 6, 2018)

He was never in danger of being dehydrated, this was just a precaution cause he was refusing to drink any water.  Trust me I'm not one of those grandmother's who wants to give him everything he wants.  I've seen too many other grandmother's who've done that.  These grandkids are now grown up with an entitled and lazy attitude.  I plan on moving next year anyway.  I only have his best interest.  She's gotten over it, we're good.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2018)

Patnono said:


> He was never in danger of being dehydrated, this was just a precaution cause he was refusing to drink any water.  Trust me I'm not one of those grandmother's who wants to give him everything he wants.  I've seen too many other grandmother's who've done that.  *These grandkids are now grown up with an entitled and lazy attitude.  I plan on moving next year anyway.  I only have his best interest.  She's gotten over it, we're good*.





Patnono said:


> I*t's in the triple digits here, my daughter gives him water, I have no problem with that.  Thing is he's been refusing to drink any.*  I'm concerned because of the heat don't want him to get sick. So I gave him some sugar-free Kool aid type powder in his water, he drank it All.  She got upset with me.  I wanted to keep him hydrated.  I never give him soda.  Was I WRONG?  She left him in my Care.



Well, Patnono, you've suckered me into thinking you were talking in the present.

and if you are....how old is the little nipper now, 20?

This thread just became.....incredible

Nice one


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 7, 2018)

In hot weather you have to stay hydrated and it doesn't matter where the source of the liquid comes from.

I prefer beer and coffee.

Probably carbonated water without any sweeteners would work as well.  Water by itself is yucky. Mybe even water with a bit of lemon juice would do the trick.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 7, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> In hot weather you have to stay hydrated and it doesn't matter where the source of the liquid comes from.
> 
> I prefer beer and coffee.



Beer is a big no no in severe heat


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Beer is a big no no in severe heat



Yes, alcohol is a diuretic and also impairs the ability to gauge thirst.  Though some beer drinkers I've known are happy to knock off a six pack even if they're not thirsty...


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2018)

Patnono said:


> It's Rare that I've done that.  She won't even let him have any kind of juice.  Only Water and Milk or Pedialyte.  which milk has sugar? Just drinking those things are boring, he needs variety.  We all have flavor buds. He takes vitamins everyday. We had talks about what he can and cannot eat or drink.  I think she's trying to compensate for the Bad things he gets at the other grandparents house, which we know involves Mc Donald's?   He's not allowed fast food, which I dont buy him either. When I go shopping I don't bring toys only foods that I know he likes and are good for him.


In one post he refused to drink water now he drinks water if his mother gives it to him? In this post sounds like you are trying to prop yourself up as the good granny. With all the communication/financial problems you have described in other posts maybe it's time for you to stop being the enabler and  let the other grandparents enjoy the care and feeding of your daughter & grandson. Maybe then your daughter will see the fast food trips and bad things he gets at the other grandparents and appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Patnono (Jul 7, 2018)

Sounds good ill make him some lemonade, that's what I'll do.  Thanks


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 7, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Beer is a big no no in severe heat



I don't agree.  Sorry but that's what hockey teams drink in the dressing room after a game.

Beer is mostly water.  I would never drink a gin collins or any hard liquor however or even wine.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I don't agree.  Sorry *but that's what hockey teams drink in the dressing room after a game.*
> 
> Beer is mostly water.  I would never drink a gin collins or any hard liquor however or even wine.



Hockey game is not severe heat.  I also don't see what beer/alcohol have to do with the topic.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 7, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Hockey game is not severe heat.  I also don't see what beer/alcohol have to do with the topic.



You mean you don't give beer to your grandchildren???   :lol:


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 7, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Yes, alcohol is a diuretic and also impairs the ability to gauge thirst.  Though some beer drinkers I've known are happy to knock off a six pack even if they're not thirsty...



If you are not a beer drinker you haven't enjoyed a beer on a hot day.

And preferably not ice cold.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 7, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> You mean you don't give beer to your grandchildren???   :lol:



We are talking about hydration. There's no difference between sweating it out in a hockey game or on a golf course in high heat and humidity or even on a real hot day at home.

You have to replace the chemicals and minerals lost in sweating and plain water just doesn't cut it.

Today I went to the grocery store and picked up some beer.  The clerk jokingly asked me if I was over 25?  I told her well not quite yet I just have had a very hard life.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 7, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Beer is a big no no in severe heat





Camper6 said:


> I don't agree.  Sorry but that's what hockey teams drink in the dressing room after a game.
> 
> Beer is mostly water.



You got this

Drink up

Cheers


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 7, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Hockey game is not severe heat.  I also don't see what beer/alcohol have to do with the topic.



If you ever agreed with me on anything I would have a heart attack. Did you ever play hockey?  Do you know how much you sweat?

So just keep punting away.


----------



## oldman (Jul 8, 2018)

Believe it or not, drinking plain water nauseates me. I buy gallon jugs of Deer Park water and make iced tea. I still run a few days a week, but mostly walk the two-mile course now, so I carry this homemade brew with me. I generally drink about a half to one gallon per day. Every doctor that I have spoken with have said that it’s good to drink water; flavored or unflavored, just not carbonated to prevent dehydration. 

I would agree that you did the right thing. It’s still water, just with a little unsweetened flavoring. What’s the harm? Perhaps, your daughter is a bit jealous that you found the solution.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 8, 2018)

oldman said:


> Believe it or not, drinking plain water nauseates me. I buy gallon jugs of Deer Park water and make iced tea. I still run a few days a week, but mostly walk the two-mile course now, so I carry this homemade brew with me. I generally drink about a half to one gallon per day. Every doctor that I have spoken with have said that it’s good to drink water; flavored or unflavored, just not carbonated to prevent dehydration.
> 
> I would agree greed that you did the right thing. It’s still water, just with a little unsweetened flavoring. What’s the harm? Perhaps, your daughter is a bit jealous that you found the solution.



I agree. Water tastes yucky except from a natural well.


----------



## Patnono (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks, I Never give him carbonated drinks, he's bored with just drinking water.  She won't even give him juice, cause she's concerned about sugar. I understand that, not even diluted.  All she gives him is water, milk and Pedialyte if he's playing baseball or sick.  I don't go against my daughter normally, this is one those times.  Just wanted to keep him hydrated.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 10, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I don't agree.  Sorry but that's what hockey teams drink in the dressing room after a game.
> 
> Beer is mostly water.  I would never drink a gin collins or any hard liquor however or even wine.



I was told off the record by a medical professional giving a first aid class onetime that ONE beer only could be used to help hydrate if there was absolutely nothing else around to drink. ONE, uno, 1 and that's as a last resort. As noted alcohol is a diuretic as is alot of caffeine. I like the idea that maybe a little lemon or lime just in a glass of ice water. Or a slice of lemon like many diners and restaurants do. Or just a squirt or 1/2 tea spoon of concentrated juice should be enough for flavor. Use the ice water/sweating glass  for subliminal influence or suggestion.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 10, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> I was told off the record by a medical professional giving a first aid class onetime that ONE beer only could be used to help hydrate if there was absolutely nothing else around to drink. ONE, uno, 1 and that's as a last resort. As noted alcohol is a diuretic as is alot of caffeine. I like the idea that maybe a little lemon or lime just in a glass of ice water. Or a slice of lemon like many diners and restaurants do. Or just a squirt or 1/2 tea spoon of concentrated juice should be enough for flavor. Use the ice water/sweating glass  for subliminal influence or suggestion.



Well I just usually have one beer a day.  And I am on pills for prostate problems so they are diuretic as well.

I'm not going to worry about it at my age.  I'm just going to enjoy life to the fullest.  

I really don't care what the experts have to say about it.

And. I worked on my summer vacation on construction outdoors.  

They used to leave a hose running all day and we would drink from the hose.

The worst thing we could have done.  We got sick because a hose outside in the heat is a breeding ground for bacteria.

So drinking water depends on the source.

On a side note.  In England. The disease was cholera.  It was assumed it came from the air.

There was one gentleman who constructed a map of where the deaths took place.

Amazingly one area that was devoid of deaths was a brewery.  The workers drank beer. The alcohol content killed the germs.

He determined that cholera came from the water and not from the air.   And that's how chlorinated water was born and without it you could not have public swimming pools.

And on his own he decided to add chlorine to the public water supply without going through channels.

It's a fascinating story.


----------



## Radrook (Aug 2, 2018)

Why does she object to the Kool-Aid?


----------



## Patnono (Aug 2, 2018)

She pretty much just wants control.  It was Sugar Free too.  He was bored with water, I just wanted to make sure he was kept hydrated.  He gets worse at his other grandparents (soda).  She gets me for FREE.  She's gotten over it now.  Thanks for writing


----------

